# My new Surefire Display... :)



## toby_pra (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello!

Received this one, the last day...and i am very happy to get one.

These are hard to come by, and AFAIK Surefire does not produce these anymore. 




:wave:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 7, 2011)

WOO!

Very nice Toby!

Congrats!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been looking for one for all my flashlights. With over 50 flashlights lying around in the house it would be nice to put them all in a display case instead of keeping them in the drawer. Where did you get this?


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 7, 2011)

This is nothing you can buy i am afraid...

This was from a Surefire-Dealer, who gave up his shop.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 7, 2011)

Darn! I have only one Surefire dealer here and I can't hope that he give up his shop.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice. I approve!!! haha. I was lucky too. Almost a year ago June 20, I found this case all alone in a knife shop in San Francisco's Fisherman's Wharf. I made an offer to buy it. Got it for $50. But shipping it back to Pittsburgh cost $90!!! haha.

Here is the pic I took when I brought it back to the Hotel.






I like the case you have. Havent seen those types before. They make taller ones with the perforated aluminum shelves. Great find. 

This should be in the Flashlight Collections section though.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 7, 2011)

Now you just need to fill it up


----------



## gswitter (Jun 8, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Here is the pic I took when I brought it back to the Hotel.


 It came with the L6 Porky?!?!?!!!


----------



## amy822 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice one.

I have a question here. Is ultrafire similar with Surefire? 'cause I found some really nice ultrafire flashlight on PickEgg which has a tempting price. Do you guys know Ultrafire? Is it any good? Thanks.:huh:


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 8, 2011)

Ultrafire, sunfire, pantsonfire, pant*ys*onfire, solarfire...Adding "fire" to the end of the name seems to work...but, don't be mistaken...they added "Fire" to the end of there name after "Surefire". There is only ONE Surefire. They are the original "Fire" brand. Also, notice that on places like E-bay, they all say "takes surefire batteries" just so they'll show up on a search for "surefire" hoping an ill educated person will purchase them. Get a *Sure*fire 6P and go from there (Welcome to CPF BTW).

Nice cases here...especially Toby...I Imagine those are ten times harder to find outside the US? I know a shop that closed up a few months back, that had one, but I never got around to asking the guy. I almost had a store "flip-catalog" onetime though. Pretty neat "reference material".


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 8, 2011)

Really hard to find in Germany and also Europe...


----------



## Timbo (Jun 8, 2011)

thats going to take a lot of surefires ($$!!) to fill that case, cool way to display your collection though


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 8, 2011)

gswitter said:


> It came with the L6 Porky?!?!?!!!


 

Haha no. The case was empty. Those are some of the lights I brought with me on the plane to SF. 

I'm sure Toby_Pra is up the challenge of filling up his Surefire case haha

Toby, can we get more pics of the case? Is the upper shelf able to be raised or lowered in height? Or is it fixed?


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 8, 2011)

Some more pics to follow, but still need some days.
Because i am away from home...


----------



## Xacto (Jun 8, 2011)

Toby, how I envy you. Although I would not have the space for a display case, it does look nice. On the other hand it means that yet another b&m shop dropped Surefire. I mean I really like my online shop Surefire dealer, but sometimes I would love to just go out, enter some shop and buy a Surefire.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 9, 2011)

I know what you mean...its hard to find a Surefire-Dealer with a real Shop...


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe with a lot of shops dropping there product line (especially Bass Pro shops), maybe they'll take that as a hint...and do something to attract more B&M stores...


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 10, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice. I approve!!! haha. I was lucky too. Almost a year ago June 20, I found this case all alone in a knife shop in San Francisco's Fisherman's Wharf. I made an offer to buy it. Got it for $50. But shipping it back to Pittsburgh cost $90!!! haha.
> 
> Here is the pic I took when I brought it back to the Hotel.
> 
> ...


 
Only a CPFer would buy a Surefire display case when away from home
and, whilst still away from home have 6 lights to fill it with, and another to stand onto to illuminate it all


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 10, 2011)

You know it!!! I actually have more lights but I didnt want to over crowd the case haha.


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 10, 2011)

AFAIK and got to know, directly from Surefire, there wont be an displays produced again...


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## toby_pra (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh wow!!!! Very nice. Thanks for posting new pics. It is hard to get an idea of scale from the first pic. I thought the case was as small as mine. But wow it is huge!!!


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 17, 2011)

no problem...its more than 70cm high...


----------

